# Need for Speed Carbon: Ea Tracks laufen nicht während eines Rennen



## dominik8800gt (3. Oktober 2008)

*Need for Speed Carbon: Ea Tracks laufen nicht während eines Rennen*

Hallo,

 wie im Titel schon steht, werden die Ea Tracks (bei NfS Carbon), also die Lieder, während eines Rennen nicht abgespielt. Da ertönt dann nur diese komische Musik (so änlich wie die die im Menü läuft). Die Ea Tracks laufen nur während der freien Fahrt. 
 Kann man das irgendwie machen das die Tracks auch während eines Rennen laufen? An der Ps2 ging das. 
 Im Menü -> Optionen -> Ea Tracks hats ja den Button Alle Trax benutzen/Spielabhängig. Wenn man an der Ps2 Alle Tracks benutzen einstellte, liefen die Tracks während eines Rennens. Am Pc funktioniert das aber leider nicht. Weis jemand wie man die Tracks im Rennen zum laufen bringt, oder geht das nicht? Bei NfS: Most Wanted gings ja auch, da konnte man die Tracks sogar während Verfolgungsjagden laufen lassen.

 Hier noch ein paar Daten: Windows Xp, NfS: Carbon ver. 1.4

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dominik


----------



## Railroadfighter (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Need for Speed Carbon: Ea Tracks laufen nicht während eines Rennen*

Ich hatte das Spiel auch mal, das ist anscheinend nicht möglich.
Haste vllt bei google nach irgendwelchen Hacks gesucht?

grüße, Railroads


----------



## dominik8800gt (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Need for Speed Carbon: Ea Tracks laufen nicht während eines Rennen*

Google hat nichts brauchbares ausgespuckt. 

Wenn das nicht geht warum Hat EA dann die Tracks überhaupt reingestellt? Das hätten die sich sparen können


----------

